# It takes but Double the amount of meat



## Markwright (Dec 21, 2014)

( maybe more than Double ) now to restock the supply lines of the storm affected E / NE USA.

everything ends up empty, stores, fast food outlets, homes etc., etc..

granted the weather has to improve for trucks to start to roll again.

say things will start moving again by this weekend thru next week and the week after )


weather markets generally effect consumers a Lot.


----------

